# New reef tank setup.



## caitlin01 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi,i am currently helping my brother figure out what designs he could have in his new reef tank.
This topic is mostly about what fish we could get to put in the tank.
Right now the tank is still a tropical fish tank because before we do anything we need to sell the fish.
Does anybody know what fish we could have in a 35 gallon fish tank. Me and my brother don't much about saltwater and reef tanks because we don't have one, but it would be really great if you could help.
Just in case anybody asks we are willing to have a fish that grows up to 4 inches or less, and things like eels we are willing to have them up to 10 inches or less as they mostly stay on the ground .
Please you are welcome to suggest any type of fish or live plant that we could possibly put into the reef tank.

Thanks
Caitlin


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I think you are getting a little ahead of yourself. 

Before deciding on your stock, you should try to learn as much about basic saltwater tank care and get your other equipment settled. You say you want a reef tank, but I didn't see mention of corals. Are you planning on keeping corals? This will dictate the type of lighting you need.

On a tank that size, especially if you go reef, you're also going to want a protein skimmer. Are you planning on installing a sump on this tank?
Liverock is, IMO, one of the most important parts of a saltwater setup. In a tank that size, you should have probably around 50 pounds of liverock (probably more, if you're going full-blown reef. You can combine some liverock and some baserock, which is just dry, deadrock.). This will also be the most expensive part of the tank, but the most beneficial. Liverock (and livesand) provide all the biological filtration you need in a saltwater tank. This in combination with a skimmer will make up your filtration system. Liverock will also provide the structure for your reef.

Whether you want corals and invertebrates will greatly decide which types of fish you can keep.


----------



## ratloach (Feb 14, 2008)

You could put smaller clowns, blue & green chromis, royal gramma, firefish, some gobies, maybe a sixline wrasse. There's more but I can't remember them from the top of my head. In a reef aquarium you would also want some crabs and shrimps. I don't know of any kind of eel that would be safe in a reef enviroment. You should look into algae instead of plants because the only one I can think of is a mangrove shoot. Look into some cheato algae.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Many eels can be deemed reef safe, to an extent. Golden dwarf eels are popular in some reefs, along with the common snowflake eel. However, keep in mind that these are crustacean-eating eels, so many shrimp and crabs would probably be feasted on. You don't, however, _need_ crabs and shrimps. Hermits would probably be safe in most cases, due to their shells, and many are popular as part of clean up crews (variety of inverts used for the purpose of eating algae and left-over food and detritus).

Macro algaes are great for reef tanks, but most beneficial in a separate (but connected, if that makes sense) refugium as many macro algaes can quickly take over the main tank and even choke some corals out.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

This is also a nice article
http://reefcentral.com/modules.php?s=&name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=1
It is quite broad but it should help.


----------



## caitlin01 (Aug 3, 2008)

scuba kid,me and my brother are not getting a head of our selves we have all the lighting,the filter and the skimmer sorted out we will be getting coral and possibly live sand. The live rock we will be getting. So really we are't getting a head of our selves. And my brother knows the basics of saltwater tanks.


Thanks
Caitlin


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Your first post comes off as knowing absolutely nothing about saltwater, as many first posts seem to be.
Anyway, this is your tank, so it is best for you to pick out fish that you will like, not us. THis site ( http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15 ) has most fish that are generally available, as well as information on size and compatiability. Give it a runthorugh, pick out fish you like, read about them, and any other remaining questions can probally be answered here. What type of lighting are you going to use?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

caitlin01 said:


> scuba kid,me and my brother are not getting a head of our selves we have all the lighting,the filter and the skimmer sorted out we will be getting coral and possibly live sand. The live rock we will be getting. So really we are't getting a head of our selves. And my brother knows the basics of saltwater tanks.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Caitlin


 
Well you didn't state what you had and mentioned that this was your first saltwater tank. That came off as not knowing much. Its best to post everything you have and what you know so we can help you better. 

Anyway, what kind of equipment do you have? Lights in particular? This will determine what kinds of coral you can keep, and what kinds of coral you keep can help determine what kind of fish you can keep. You also didn't mention whether you wanted other inverts besides corals. Shrimp, crabs, and what you'd like in your clean up crew.

And you didn't mention whether you have liverock or are planning on getting it. That is one of the most important parts of a reef tank.


----------



## caitlin01 (Aug 3, 2008)

My Hydor Koralias 2 and 3 circulation pumps have just arrived, very prompt delivery. 

My two pumps, along with my Tetratec EX 1200 external will give me approximately 42x turn-over, i take it this is ok? For lighting, i will be using a standard 250W Halide fixture, in combination with a 14,000K Arcadia Reef Lamp. As far as a clean-up crew goes, i would like scarlet hermits, cleaner shrimp and turbo snails (maybe some stars, too) - just the usual.  

For corals, just softies at this moment in time, suggestions? I also need a reputable master test kit, live sand, aggronite sand and marine salt. I will not be using a skimmer, just frequent water changes. And yes, i will be getting live rock.

Thanks, Adam. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Well, your choice in clean up crew pretty much throws the eel idea out the window. Any eel for that size tank will gobble down the shrimp quite quickly.
My suggestion is like Maelstorm said, look around some online vendors (i happen to also really like liveaquaria.com) and pick some fish out that you may be interested in. Liveaquaria gives some basic info about them including adult sizes, so that can help you find some things of the appropriate size. When you've found some fish you're interested in, feel free to post here and we'll see how successful your stocking choice will be. 

With your lighting, you can keep more than softies. But if that's all you're interested in, I'd look at some nice colors of ricordea mushrooms and the never-ending choices available in zoanthids. You could get some cool colors and varieties with zoas. I'd also look into frogspawn or hammer coral (both are large polyp stony corals) for their long swaying "tentacles." You can find them in a few different color varieties as well, although the standards are a beautiful bright green. Mushrooms and many different leather corals would look nice in the tank, but for some brilliant colors, look into different large polyp stony corals.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

You might end up needing a chiller if your using halide lighting, but dont quote me on that. I also believe that a skimmer would be something good to add. Depending on your definition of frequent water changes, you could end up paying for the skimmer with the salt you have to buy and RO/DI water( assuming thats what you use, which is recommended) to do the frrequent water changes. Just a thought.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you, for all of your replies, you have been very helpful. 

I'm not using an RO unit, it is recommended, but i don't believe it is a necessity. A skimmer further down the line would be nice, but i'm not too sure yet. Could anyone recommend a good marine salt brand? And live sand?

I am also just going to go for a simple, single, standard low bay Halide fixture. I just can't seem to find a single-ended, reef specific, 250W Halide bulb. Anyone help me out?

Thanks again.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have found a reef specific, 250W E40 Halide lamp. I'm happy! (14,000K)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Get a emerald crab they will eat algae like no other I had a algae problem popped one of those bad boys in 2 days later no algae. Also invest in about 3 peppermint shrimps they will help out with Aiptasia anemones which can come on corals you buy. or LR. well GL


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Sure you want the 14,000K halide bulb? I think it gives off an very blue light, so with actinics your tank may really look blue. I'd suggest the 10,000 or 12,000K, for more of a day-light affect with the blue actinics to balance it out. Just my opinion.

You will like the halide lighting though. It really makes the water shimmer and brings out some amazing colors in the corals.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Scuba Kid said:


> Sure you want the 14,000K halide bulb? I think it gives off an very blue light, so with actinics your tank may really look blue. I'd suggest the 10,000 or 12,000K, for more of a day-light affect with the blue actinics to balance it out. Just my opinion.
> 
> You will like the halide lighting though. It really makes the water shimmer and brings out some amazing colors in the corals.


Thank you, Scuba Kid.

Now i am unsure, i can only purchase one 250W Halide lamp, so i cannot have the actinics, i could go with a single 10,000K Halide? Is that ok?


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Ricker said:


> Get a emerald crab they will eat algae like no other I had a algae problem popped one of those bad boys in 2 days later no algae. Also invest in about 3 peppermint shrimps they will help out with Aiptasia anemones which can come on corals you buy. or LR. well GL


I will purchase the Emerald Crab, and the Peppermint Shrimp(s), once my aquarium is established. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought you said you had another fixture to go with the MH? Maybe I misread your post. 
So you just have a MH pendant fixture then? Well, spectrum in lighting should be chosen based mainly on personal preference, but also, you'll see more growth in certain corals with certain spectrums (I _think_ 14,000K gets more growth in small polyp stony corals, but don't quote me on that). If you just want softies, I don't see much of a problem with any spectrum over another. Lighting has never really been my forte though. 

Basically, with a 10,000k bulb you're going to get a more yellowish white looking hue, but with the 14,000k, you're going to be seeing a very blue hue. There are other bulbs available from 6,500 to 20,000k, but reefers usually use these bulbs in combination to get the lighting color they desire. If it were me, I'd probably go for 12,000k, but really, its all about personal preference. What one person thinks looks nice to light their reef may not be ideal for someone else. I'd look around at some threads www.reefcentral.com or even some photos of people's reefs and try to get a feel for what color lighting you're going for.

What most people do is get one spectrum of (usually 10,000K or so) MH bulbs and then supplement with CF or T-5 flourescent actinic lighting. So you get a yellowish white from the MH and then some blue from the flourescents to balance things out. Have you already purchased your lighting system? If not, you may want to consider a fixture that has MH and actinics inclusive.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you for suggesting the 12,000K, i hate yellow! 

An inclusive fixture, with both the halides, and the actinics, would be too costly for me to even consider.

How's the colour of the 12,000K?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know from experience, since I just have 10,000k with T-5 actinic supplement, but I think its kind of like a medium between the yellow hue and the blue hue. I think its more white. What I would do though is try to find some pictures or some setups with certain MH spectrums and find something you like. Its hard to pick something purely online because when it comes you may not end up liking it. You may end up liking the 14,000K if you have no actinics, since it does give off that blueish hue.

Are there any reef or saltwater fish stores nearby? A local reef club?


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you, i'd rather go for a lamp with a blue tint, i have found this website quite helpful - http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~lighting_metal_halide_bulbs_information.html

It compares different Halide bulbs, some showing yellow, others blue. I think i may have to go with the 12,000K.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Ahh, that's the article I was trying to find for you that compares the different spectrums. I knew it was out there, I'd just forgotten where it was. Glad it helped you out.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I would for with a retro fit of T5 HO bulbs if not VHO to help with corals. Also I can show some reef displays with a 250w MH and VHO setup looks amazing.


----------



## adam98150 (Dec 13, 2005)

I have had a look at some of the 250W reef displays Rick, and they do look amazing! Especially with the added shimmer!

I've just won an ebay auction for a 250W Halide, complete with two 24W neon T5 tubes. I'm guessing this should evenly spread the light in my aquarium? (The fixture is two feet, my tank is three feet)

If it is hung around one and a half feet above my aquarium?


----------



## caitlin01 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks for the :help:

Thank you everyone for all the help, my brother especially appreciates all the help that has been put towards the new setup.



Cheers caitlin


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Anytime! Its what we're here for. 

So how is it coming along?


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Your not using an ro unit for your water?

Doesnt that kill inverts?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

fishboy689 said:


> Your not using an ro unit for your water?
> 
> Doesnt that kill inverts?


It can if you have copper in your water. MOst often RO water is desired because it has no extra nutrients which can lead to algae blooms and poor water quality(metals, nitrates ect)


----------



## caitlin01 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of your help it was needed thank you so much.



Cheers caitlin and Adam.


----------

